# Green discharge.



## Heatherology (Apr 24, 2013)

So today I noticed Ziggy had a small amount of green discharge coming from the tip of his penis. He is acting fine. Eating, drinking and playing like normal. It's also not red or inflamed and no sign of fever. I was reading its normal most of the time in an unneutered male. He's only 7 months old. Any ideas? I don't want to run to the vet if not necessary but also don't want to down play something serious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I would get him to Vet sounds like an infection


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

It could be normal discharge but it could also be a sheath infection and/or a UTI. I would definitely get it checked out by your vet.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heatherology (Apr 24, 2013)

I called the vet for advice. She said its normal for him since he isn't neutered and a young male but if its not cleared up or he's not able to pee call Monday morning. They are open 8-1 tomorrow also of anything changes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

Jiminy is the same age and unaltered. He has male discharge but it isn't green ever


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Dog penis discharge that is yellow and green - Questions & Answers | VetInfo/QA


----------



## Heatherology (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you!! It does seem to be caused by being unaltered. He will be altered around a year old because I'm way paranoid about putting him under. He seems perfectly fine otherwise. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

